# Picked Up An Acer Mill



## jmhoying (Apr 28, 2015)

I recently picked up an Acer mill (3HP, variable speed).  Everything seems very tight on it, especially compared to the Millport that I had.   Has a very nice Mitutoyo DRO on it, as well as power feed on the X axis.  I'm still working out an electrical issue, so I haven't used it much yet at all. (something with the switch, as it will blow the breaker when put into reverse)

Cleaned up the machine, painted the head.



Before cleanup, as seen in the Craigslist ad. (original owner started stripping the paint off the head)


----------



## Ken_Shea (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow,
A major transforation, now if you can just get Bill to Jewell that head............ haha


----------



## brino (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey I like those dual lights, I just have an old desk lamp and its always on the wrong side.

Once that minor wiring issue is figured out that'll be great machine.

-brino


----------



## chevydyl (May 7, 2015)

I have that same mill, it's a 3VS, on eBay Supra Machine Tool is the eBay store for Acer, Google acer and go to their site, you can download the owners manual, although it's almost a Direct copy of bridgeports manual except with well placed spelling errors to avoid copyright scam. I got mine and it had been painted gray except for the head, which is stock acer color, your mill has turcite on the saddle to knee ways, the manual has wiring diagrams, and if your wired for 220 make sure that you jumper the 3 leads following the diagram, Jen Shin motor I think. I think you will be happy with it, I am with mine, and it has an extra horsepower which comes in handy.  I ran a 1/2" tap this week held in a collet and it didn't even know it


----------



## jmhoying (May 8, 2015)

chevydyl said:


> I have that same mill, it's a 3VS, on eBay Supra Machine Tool is the eBay store for Acer, Google acer and go to their site, you can download the owners manual, although it's almost a Direct copy of bridgeports manual except with well placed spelling errors to avoid copyright scam. I got mine and it had been painted gray except for the head, which is stock acer color, your mill has turcite on the saddle to knee ways, the manual has wiring diagrams, and if your wired for 220 make sure that you jumper the 3 leads following the diagram, Jen Shin motor I think. I think you will be happy with it, I am with mine, and it has an extra horsepower which comes in handy.  I ran a 1/2" tap this week held in a collet and it didn't even know it



 Thanks, I actually just got the machine fired up last night.  I ended up having the motor rebuilt and in the process they made it into a strictly 220 motor, and eliminated all the confusion in the motor connector box. (just 3 wires now).  I haven't made any chips with it yet, but will be shortly.  Mine is missing the logo plate that covers the area above the VS control.  I'm having a vinyl sticker made that I'll apply to some sheet aluminum that I bent to fit the area.  The black area along the sides is where the mounting screws will be.


Jack


----------



## chevydyl (May 8, 2015)

Why not Check with acer to get the logo plate, I like mine. The have parts lists available as well as price lists available for download.
Did they make the motor a single phase? Or are you running a vfd or phase converter?
Sorry I don't mean to shoot down your logo plate, I just think the stock one is pretty nice, if it were me, I would drop the the Model, and just put 3VS, to each there own, what'd you pay for the mill?


----------

